# Importing PDF Files into Excel



## Dwrecks (Apr 12, 2005)

Help... I'm trying to select and copy a pdf file into Excel and keep the existing formatting in excel. Right now when I past the file it dumps the data into the the first cell, I would like to spread across the existing cells...


example:

1     2    3   4 in pdf

copy and paste 1234 in one cell

see how that sucks!

using excel 2002 and pdf reader 5.0

Derek


----------



## Joe4 (Apr 13, 2005)

I don't know of any good way to transfer data from a PDF file to Excel.  A PDF file is really just like a printed page, so I don't think you can really copy formatting because there really isn't any contained in the PDF file, it is just an image.

I know that there was some software being designed to convert PDF files into Word documents, but I know no idea how effective it is, or if there is anything like that for Excel.

In the meantime, if your data is lived up, you can use Text to Columns in Excel to split the data from one column to many columns after it is pasted to Excel.


----------

